# altered state of consciousness = αλλοιωμένη συνειδησιακή κατάσταση, αλλοιωμένη κατάσταση της συνείδησης



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2008)

A mental condition different from the normal state of being awake. It may be induced by hypnosis, drugs, a peak experience, fatigue, hypoxia, metabolic disorders, and trauma (especially to the head).

Στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο υπάρχει μόνο μια "τροποποιημένη κατάσταση συνείδησης" και μια "τροποποιημένη κατάσταση επίγνωσης".
Άρα κάπως αλλιώς πρέπει να αποδίδεται, σωστά;

[Προσθήκη Λεξιλογίας]
Άλλες αποδόσεις που κυκλοφορούν:
κατάσταση διαφοροποιημένης συνειδητότητας
διευρυμένη κατάσταση συνείδησης


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

Για την αλλοιωμένη συνειδησιακή κατάσταση, υπάρχει παλιότερο νήμα στο άλλο φόρουμ και καβγάς στην Βικιπαιδεία.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 23, 2008)

Και πολύ καλά κάνουν στη Βικιπαίδεια και τρώγονται, γιατί οι υπάρχουσες αποδόσεις είναι λάθος. Ούτε τροποποιημένη, ούτε μεταβαλλόμενη, ούτε αλλοιωμένη.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 23, 2008)

Μία πρώτη ιδέα προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση είναι το "μη κανονική κατάσταση συνείδησης".


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 23, 2008)

Και κάποια επιχειρήματα:

1. Μεταβαλλόμενη = δεν έχει καμία σχέση, είναι λάθος ΚΑΙ νοηματικά. Το ASC δεν είναι μεταβαλλόμενο, είναι κάτι που έχει μεταβληθεί σε σχέση με την κανονική κατάσταση εγρήγορσης (=κυρίαρχη δραστηριότητα Βήτα, με απλά και εκλαϊκευμένα λόγια.)

2. Τροποποιημένη και αλλοιωμένη είναι σωστές με τη στενή έννοια της λέξης, αλλά ακατάλληλες γι' αυτό το context και την περίπτωση. Δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι η συνείδησή σου ή η κατάστασή της είναι τροποποιημένη/αλλοιωμένη. Ειδικά το "αλλοιωμένη" έχει συμπαραδηλώσεις αποσύνθεσης και δεν ακούγεται καθόλου καλά, στα δικά μου αυτιά τουλάχιστον. Το τροποποιημένη σημαίνει εν μέρει/μερική αλλαγή. 
Ως εκ τούτου, δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι ακριβές. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται "καλά" σε ένα τέτοιο context. 

Tο altered εδώ χρησιμοποιείται με την σημασία του διαφορετικού σε αντιδιαστολή προς το κανονικό/συνηθισμένο. To Merriam Webster δίνει:

1. to make different without changing into something else
2. intransitive verb : to become different

Ετυμολογικά, from Latin alter *other (of two)*; akin to Latin *alius other *


----------



## Elena (Aug 23, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Και κάποια επιχειρήματα:
> 
> [...] αλλά ακατάλληλες γι' αυτό το context και την περίπτωση. *Δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι η συνείδησή σου ή η κατάστασή της είναι τροποποιημένη/αλλοιωμένη.* Ειδικά το "αλλοιωμένη" έχει *συμπαραδηλώσεις αποσύνθεσης *και δεν ακούγεται καθόλου καλά, στα δικά μου αυτιά τουλάχιστον. Το τροποποιημένη σημαίνει εν μέρει/μερική αλλαγή.
> Ως εκ τούτου, δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι ακριβές. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται "καλά" σε ένα τέτοιο context.
> ...




Έχω απορία, Ambrose.


Τι λέει *ο ίδιος ο Tart* για το *τι εννοεί/τι θέλει να πει *--όχι τι πιστεύεις εσύ, εγώ, ο Μήτσος, ο Κώστας, ο Τάκης -ακόμα και το Merriam Webster κ.λπ.- ότι θα ήθελε να πει ο Tart-- διάβασες; Γιατί το email του Τart -το μέρος που αφορούσε στο τι εννοεί κ.λπ.- υπάρχει αυτούσιο στο Translatum, αλλά από τα λεγόμενά σου... μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι μάλλον δεν το έχεις διαβάσει.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 23, 2008)

Elena said:


> Έχω απορία, Ambrose.
> 
> 
> Τι λέει *ο ίδιος ο Tart* για το *τι εννοεί/τι θέλει να πει *--όχι τι πιστεύεις εσύ, εγώ, ο Μήτσος, ο Κώστας, ο Τάκης -ακόμα και το Merriam Webster κ.λπ.- ότι θα ήθελε να πει ο Tart-- διάβασες; Γιατί το email του Τart -το μέρος που αφορούσε στο τι εννοεί κ.λπ.- υπάρχει αυτούσιο στο Translatum, αλλά από τα λεγόμενά σου... μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι μάλλον δεν το έχεις διαβάσει.



Ναι, φυσικά και το διάβασα. Δεν κατάλαβα πώς σχετίζεται και δεν καταλαβαίνω την ερώτηση που του έκανες εσύ. Κάνει ένα σχόλιο για το ever-changing. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έγινε ερώτηση για το ever-changing. Και πώς ερμηνεύεις εσύ την μάλλον γενική απάντησή του σε μια ερώτηση την οποία εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω ούτε ποια είναι, αλλά ούτε και γιατί έγινε. 

Πέρα απ' αυτό, έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη σημασία τι λέει ο Tart; Επειδή έγραψε ένα βιβλίο το 1969 σημαίνει ότι σήμερα εν έτει 2008, 40 χρόνια μετά, η λέξη σημαίνει αυτό που όρισε ο Ταρτ; 

Όπως και να' χει, αν γίνεται, σε παρακαλώ εξήγησέ μου εσύ τον διάλογό σου με τον Tart και το σχόλιό του, γιατί εμένα ίσως κάτι να μου διέφυγε.


----------



## jmanveda (Aug 23, 2008)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η λέξη "altered" υπονοεί το "alternative" -- άρα, "εναλλακτική"

Θα πρότεινα, ίσως, "εναλλακτικές συνειδησιακές καταστάσεις"

====================================================================================
Βασικά, ο άνθρωπος, το υποκείμενο (πέστο όπως θέλεις) βλέπει αντικείμενα μέσα σε εγρήγορση και όνειρο και δεν βλέπει τίποτε στον ανόνειρο ύπνο (όπου ο νους είναι απενεργοποιημένος).

Όμως, το υποκείμενο μπορεί να βιώσει εκουσίως ή ακουσίως διαφορετικά, όπως π.χ. αυτοί που αναφέρουν την αποστασιοποίηση τους από το σώμα στη διάρκεια χειρουργικής επεμβάσεως -- αυτή είναι μια "altered" ή "alternative" state of awareness (επίγνωση) που μπορεί να συμβεί στον οποιονδήποτε. 

Έχω το βιβλίο του Tart από την εποχή του 60, καθώς κι αυτά της ίδιας εποχής, του Leary, που περιγράφουν τις εμπειρίες του με το LSD και άλλα σχετικά με την επίγνωση του υποκειμένου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2008)

Επειδή αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι πρωτίστως υπάρχει εκ μέρους σας κάποια αμφισβήτηση του όρου *αλλοίωση* στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο, νομίζω ότι έχουμε ήδη τους όρους:
alteration of consciousness = αλλοίωση της συνείδησης
personality alteration = αλλοίωση της προσωπικότητας

Η υποχρέωση της ορολογίας για όρους αντίστοιχους, αντιστρέψιμους, με όλα τα μέρη του λόγου στη διάθεσή της, βρήκε καλό μετάφρασμα στα *αλλοιώνω* και *αλλοίωση*, και καλώς έχουν βολευτεί με αυτά.

Αποκεί και πέρα, υπάρχει το βιβλίο:
Matthew Collin, Παράλληλη πραγματικότητα: Η ιστορία της κουλτούρας του ecstasy και της acid house / Matthew Collin · επιμέλεια Αρχοντή Κόρκα · μετάφραση Διόνα Μούστρη · επιμέλεια σειράς Μάκης Μηλάτος. - 1η έκδ. - Αθήνα : Οξύ, 1999. - 357σ. (Τίτλος πρωτοτύπου: Altered state: The story of ecstasy culture and acid house)

Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να ρωτήσουμε την Αρχοντή αν θεωρεί ότι ο όρος _αλλοιωμένη συνειδησιακή κατάσταση_ είναι ο καλύτερος.

Προς το παρόν:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altered_state_of_consciousness
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personality_alteration
LSD + αλλοίωση
http://www.kpad.gr/text/narkotika.htm


Ο καβγάς στην Βικιπαιδεία έγινε σε σχέση με την ελληνική μετοχή. Ο δημιουργός του λήμματος επέμεινε, με βάση κάποια παλιά κακή απόδοση, στον όρο «μεταβαλλόμενη», που είναι διαφορετικό από το «αλλοιωμένη» _και_ σε επίπεδο χρόνου. Δεν έχει φιλοτιμηθεί να τον αλλάξει, αλλά δεν είναι και το μόνο πράγμα στο διαδίκτυο ή στη Βικιπαιδεία που μένει αδιόρθωτο.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 24, 2008)

Nickel,

σ' ευχαριστούμε για τους συνδέσμους και την απάντηση. 

Αλλοίωση της προσωπικότητας και αλλοίωση της συνείδησης είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Επισημαίνω δε, ότι στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων χρησιμοποιούνται *αρνητικά.*

Το altered states of consciousness ουδεμία σχέση έχει με ναρκωτικά (απαραιτήτως) ή τεχνολογίες αλλοίωσης συνειδήσεων.

Μιλάμε για ύπνωση, διαλογισμό, νευροανάδραση, μυστικιστικές εμπειρίες, προσευχή κλπ. Και όχι μόνο, βέβαια, υπάρχει και η πιο σκοτεινή πλευρά (ναρκωτικά, sleep deprivation κλπ.)

Σ' ευχαριστώ επίσης πάρα πολύ για τον σύνδεσμο της Αγγλικής Βικιπαιδείας που παραπέμπει στο αντίστοιχο λήμμα του ASC. Είναι ακριβώς επειδή γνωρίζω πάρα πολύ καλά τι σημαίνει ο συγκεκριμένος όρος που επιμένω ότι οι μεταφράσεις που έχουν προταθεί μέχρι στιγμής, είναι *λάθος*. Και προσπαθώ να το προλάβω, πριν παγιωθεί.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2008)

Η τεκμηρίωση που μπαίνει εδώ, αλλά και γενικότερα ό,τι γράφουμε, δεν απευθύνεται απαραιτήτως σε έναν συνομιλητή μας. Επειδή έγραψα κάτι στην αρχή και έφυγα, βρήκα τώρα την ευκαιρία να συμπληρώσω την απάντησή μου.

Επίσης, αν δεν έγινε κατανοητό, δεν εξίσωσα τους διάφορους όρους. Απλώς επισήμανα ότι η λέξη _αλλοίωση_ είναι διαδεδομένη μετάφραση του _alteration_ σε σχέση με αυτά που περιλαμβάνει το ASC και που αναφέρονται στη Wikipedia. Για παράδειγμα, χρησιμοποιείται στο λήμμα του Παπύρου για το Ελ Ες Ντι («οι οξείες αυτές αλλοιώσεις...») ή για την τοξικομανία («Παραισθησιογόνα [...] Το πιο έκδηλο γνώρισμα της επίδρασης των ουσιών αυτών είναι η εμφάνιση χαρακτηριστικών αλλοιώσεων της αντίληψης, των παραισθήσεων...»). Επειδή το ακούω να κυκλοφορεί από τον καιρό του LSD και του μακαρίτη του Λίρι, θεωρώ απίθανο να μπορέσουμε να το αλλοιώσουμε τώρα.

Ως προς άλλες διαστάσεις, καταλαβαίνω την ανησυχία σου, αλλά είναι μια απαραίτητη λειτουργία της γλώσσας. Στο βαθμό που διαστέλλεται η χρήση ενός όρου στην αγγλική, είναι αναμενόμενο να διαστέλλεται και στην ελληνική. Δεν σημαίνει ότι θα σταματήσουμε εκεί που ήμασταν και θα πούμε «Α, μέχρι τα τρόφιμα θα πούμε αλλοίωση ή μέχρι τα ναρκωτικά, και αποκεί και πέρα θα βρούμε κάτι πιο ήπιο».


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Επίσης, αν δεν έγινε κατανοητό, δεν εξίσωσα τους διάφορους όρους. Απλώς επισήμανα ότι η λέξη _αλλοίωση_ είναι διαδεδομένη μετάφραση του _alteration_ σε σχέση με αυτά που περιλαμβάνει το ASC και που αναφέρονται στη Wikipedia. Για παράδειγμα, χρησιμοποιείται στο λήμμα του Παπύρου για το Ελ Ες Ντι («οι οξείες αυτές αλλοιώσεις...») ή για την τοξικομανία («Παραισθησιογόνα [...]



Ναι, αλλά εδώ κοιτάζουμε τον συγκεκριμένο όρο και όχι όλους τους πιθανούς όρους που περιλαμβάνουν τη λέξη altered, ενώ το άρθρο της Wikipedia είναι εξαιρετικά περιορισμένο. 

Τέλος, δεν θέλω να επαναλάβω τα ίδια για την αρνητικότητα που σχετίζεται με τη λέξη αλλοίωση, αλλά όχι απαραιτήτως με το altered/alteration που είναι πολύ πιο ψυχρό και ουδέτερο.



nickel said:


> Ως προς άλλες διαστάσεις, καταλαβαίνω την ανησυχία σου, αλλά είναι μια απαραίτητη λειτουργία της γλώσσας. Στο βαθμό που διαστέλλεται η χρήση ενός όρου στην αγγλική, είναι αναμενόμενο να διαστέλλεται και στην ελληνική.



Στα Αγγλικά, δεν διαστέλλεται τίποτα. Είναι ένας πολύ ήπιος όρος με μάλλον ουδέτερη/θετική χροιά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Στα Αγγλικά, δεν διαστέλλεται τίποτα. Είναι ένας πολύ ήπιος όρος με μάλλον ουδέτερη/θετική χροιά.


Ήπιος και ουδέτερος ήταν και στα ελληνικά αρχικά. Από το αλλοίος < άλλος, όπως και το alteration από το alter. Προτείνω μάλιστα να προφέρουμε το «αλλοιωμένος» όπως το «λιωμένος» και το «αλλιώτικα». :)


----------



## anef (Aug 28, 2008)

Ψάχνοντας κάτι άλλο, έπεσα σ' αυτόν τον όρο στο βιβλίο 'Πολιτισμός και Ψυχιατρική' του Μίλτου Λειβαδίτη (καθηγητή κοινωνικής ψυχιατρικής), εκδ. Παπαζήση. Μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμα:

'Ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για όσα αναφέρονται σε αυτό το κεφάλαιο παρουσιάζει ο όρος _καταστάσεις διαφοροποιημένης συνειδητότητας (altered states of consciousness)_. Αν και η νοηματική ευρύτητα του προαναφερόμενου όρου δεν είναι απολύτως αποσαφηνισμένη, συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγραφούν όλες οι συνειδησιακές καταστάσεις που χαρακτηρίζονται από μεταβολή του συνήθους προσανατολισμού της εγρήγορσης και επιλεκτική επιτέλεση ορισμένων μόνο νοητικών λειτουργιών.'

και σε άλλο σημείο:

'Μερικές από τις συνθήκες που περιγράφηκαν στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο οδηγούν σε μια παροδική _αλλοίωση _της συνειδησιακής λειτουργίας, η οποία αναφέρεται με τους όρους διασχιστική ή αποσυνδετική κατάσταση ή κατάσταση διαφοροποιημένης συνειδητότητας.'


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2008)

Ωραίο είναι το «τροποποιημένες» στο επίπεδο των επιφυλάξεων του Αμβρόσιου. Και το χρησιμοποιούν αρκετοί. Αναφέρει ένας άλλος:

Η ιδέα μου ήρθε μέσα από την εμπειρία που απέκτησα καθώς εργαζόμουν πάνω σε διευρυμένες καταστάσεις συνείδησης (Altered States of Consciousness). Άλλοι τις αποκαλούν αλλοιωμένες, άλλοι αλλοτροπικές, άλλοι διαφοροποιημένες και άλλοι τροποποιημένες. 
http://www.hypnoscopesis.gr/

Καλό είναι να ξέρουμε πώς τις λένε διάφοροι, να ξέρουμε ότι μιλάνε όλοι για το ίδιο πράγμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Μια μικρή παρένθεση:

Η οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή συνήθως νοείται σε σχέση με την κατάσταση εγρήγορσης. Την κατάσταση εγρήγορσης των περισσότερων ανθρώπων την λένε απλουστευτικά ή ίσως και καταχρηστικά, (εγκεφαλική) κατάσταση Βήτα (Beta state), λόγω της κυριαρχίας των εγκεφαλικών κυμάτων Βήτα (12-30Hz). 

Σε πιο αργούς ρυθμούς είναι η Άλφα (8-12) που είναι κατάσταση χαλάρωσης και light trance, όπως π.χ. όταν κοιτάζεις ψιλοϋπνωτισμένος έξω από το παράθυρο.

Ακόμα πιο κάτω είναι η Θήτα (4-7Hz) = ύπνος με όνειρα (REM) και μετά η Δέλτα που συνήθως κυριαρχεί στον βαθύ ύπνο χωρίς όνειρα, κώμα, αφασία κλπ.

Υπάρχουν κι άλλες βέβαια, είναι μεγάλη ιστορία, αλλά αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει εμάς εδώ, είναι ότι από τη μία στην άλλη είναι πολύ μεγάλη η απόσταση, ενώ στην Δέλτα δεν μπορείς να πας έχοντας ταυτόχρονα αντίληψη του εαυτού σου ή του περιβάλλοντος.

Δηλαδή, από τη μία κατάσταση στην άλλη, η διαφορά μπορεί να είναι τεράστια.


----------

